# AZNTV Going off the air April 9



## holee (Dec 12, 2000)

In news that may not affect anyone, AZN TV is going off the airwaves on April 9th. Not enough viewers or cash.

Bums me out because I finally get it with my provider and it'll be gone soon. It was the only choice for subtitled Korean entertainment for me.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Bummer. I watch it every now and then.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Always sad to see channels like this go. 

Jan


----------



## nethead12 (Jul 17, 2001)

No viewers or cash and now if you want asian dramas/entertainment we have to pay for the extra channels.

It would have been nice if DTV carried it(watched via ComS*cks), maybe then it would have had more viewers and money coming in from DTV.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah, I'm really disappointed to see this channel go...but I have to wonder why. I mean, Comcast bought it and then tried to sell it to other providers as a revenue stream. I know that this is fairly common in entertainment media. You only have to look at the end credits for any given TV show to find out that NBC produces a hit show for another network or vice-versa. But in this new era of content aggregation and exclusivity, I don't see how Comcast really thought they'd bring in external money from this channel.
Where the real value lies, I think, is in the offering within their own cable service as an exclusive offering. They have a large footprint and I agree with other posters that the decision can't be based on viewership alone (some other thread) because some much dreck is rebroadcast by law from OTA low power providers. 
All I can figure is that the costs of acquiring rights to the international content far outweighed the offsets of advertising income. I saw somewhere that there are only 15 people at the channel. I gotta say, I am really impressed with the product, have discovered it only recently and gotten hooked in to some series, and now am utterly disappointed that it's going away.
Make sure to complain to your carrier. Some actually tally these up. 
If we don't speak out then they'll assume they've made the right decision.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Heh, they're still on the air, with a screen saying they're no longer broadcasting, and to check out their web page.

I was channel flipping(*) last night and eventually got up that high in the channels.

(*) Yes, even with Tivo, some of us channel flip a little bit. For me, it's usually when I'm not actually falling asleep but am too tired to actually pay attention to a show.. so I channel flip a bit, if CNN doesn't have something interesting on.


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

I think a huge mistake for AZN TV was that Comcast moved it off Basic cable onto its digital cable package on many of the Comcast cable systems, effectively cutting off a huge number of subscribers. Small wonder why the channel died.


----------



## nethead12 (Jul 17, 2001)

And "they" wonder why people are using BT.


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

I would watch it for their anime. Didn't know it was going off, until I got a message from Tivo saying there was a lineup change.

At least Charter put something good in it's place(Boomerang)


----------

